
OpenTracing and OpenCensus are merging into OpenTelemetry - manigandham
https://medium.com/opentracing/a-roadmap-to-convergence-b074e5815289
======
shaunpersad
I've used OpenTracing before with good results. Though at the time, 3rd party
support (like DataDog etc.) was lacking, and we didn't really want to host our
own Jaeger install.

I didn't know OpenCensus was a thing, but I hope this merger means that
adoption spreads. A lot of cloud providers provide their own tracing, and it
would be nice if they were all compatible.

------
Ramiro
This is great news! I do hope they had kept the Open Tracing name though,
instead of introducing a 3rd name to the mix.

------
tedsuo
Hi all! Author here; happy to answer any questions about the OpenTelemetry
merger.

~~~
nvartolomei
I don’t see C++ support mentioned, any particular reason it is ignored?

~~~
tedsuo
It's getting started soon: [https://github.com/open-
telemetry/community/blob/master/comm...](https://github.com/open-
telemetry/community/blob/master/community-members.md#c)

We have a very performant prototype!

One usde case I am excited about: taking the OpenTelemetry C++ SDK, and
binding it to the OpenTelemetry interfaces in other languages, such as Ruby
and Python.

Some runtimes may see a performance boost by running the observability code
independently from the GIL, GC, etc.

